# Commercial heater today...



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Not much to see, my first powervent. 100gal, 199k btu, thing was taller than me! It was up to temperature within 15 minuets. The condensate through us for a loop and had run for parts. It replaced a 300k something btu boiler.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Can't forget about condensate on a power vent...............................


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Never seen one in 1/2 before though...


----------



## caseylong (Mar 8, 2018)

Looks good. I haven't got to play with one that size yet.


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

caseylong said:


> Looks good. I haven't got to play with one that size yet.


Hehe TWSS!

Also post intro brother, as we welcome those that suffer with us!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

OpenSights said:


> Not much to see, my first powervent. 100 gal, 199k btu, thing was taller than me! It was up to temperature within 15 minuets. The condensate through us for a loop and had run for parts. It replaced a 300k something btu boiler.


How is a 199k btu water heater supposed to replace a 300k btu boiler ?


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

MACPLUMB777 said:


> How is a 199k btu water heater supposed to replace a 300k btu boiler ?


It doesn't exactly. It's output is a little under 190MBTU where the old one's out put was about 240MBTU (when new).

Don't forget to add a neutralizer on the condensate. Acidic water can do nasty things over time.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

This unit is amazing! Only 199,999BTU. We plugged it in via extension cord to test before the electrian got there. Initially read 41f. Fifteen minutes later it read 130f out of the top and 85f at the top of the heater. Tested at a mop sink, spot on.

Sorority house... “MEN ON THE FLOOR! MEN ON THE FLOOR!” Next year is the other commercial heater on the other side of the building.

In MI any heater over 199.999 BTU’s is considered a boiler. My guess is 1/2” feed vs. 3/4”?


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

So the guy in the picture is he the famous "Master" you talk about?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Tango said:


> So the guy in the picture is he the famous "Master" you talk about?


The azzhole? Yeah, that’s his burned and bruised sorry sack of knowledge in the picture. And he doesn’t want me to wear steel toe waterproof boots, sneakers instead on his job sites. Good friend, but if I get hurt on his job because of lack of foot protection he’s paying the bill.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Plumbus said:


> It doesn't exactly. It's output is a little under 190MBTU where the old one's out put was about 240MBTU (when new).
> 
> Don't forget to add a neutralizer on the condensate. Acidic water can do nasty things over time.


The water quality is actually pretty good there, unlike my town. We have to have softeners for our city water. They don’t.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

OpenSights said:


> The water quality is actually pretty good there, unlike my town. We have to have softeners for our city water. They don’t.


 He is referring to the acidic condensate that will eat all cast iron pipe in comes in contact with.:smile:


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Gotcha! We have another one on the other side of the building coming up. I’ll check into it.


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

Or did you just "forget" it, so you have to go back to the sorority house?!

I can't for the life of me understand why the guy is against your wearing steel toes. I can see not caring, foolish as that is, but being against and forbidding it just doesn't make sense.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

goeswiththeflow said:


> Or did you just "forget" it, so you have to go back to the sorority house?!
> 
> I can't for the life of me understand why the guy is against your wearing steel toes. I can see not caring, foolish as that is, but being against and forbidding it just doesn't make sense.


He’s a plumber, I’m a drain cleaner. I want steel toe waterproof boots. He sees them as awkward and track crud into homes. He refers easy on and off tennis shoes. 

I’m getting to the point of going on my own full time and not just Batman working at night. The back of my truck would look a lot better.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Wondering

What material are you using for the relief valve drain??


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

GAN said:


> Wondering
> 
> What material are you using for the relief valve drain??


3/4” copper. Normally we use the plastic ones for PRV’s on the side of the tank and secure the bottom with a flat mickey and vent screws. Electric, and this heater the PRV is on top, so MIP and a 90. We aren’t allowed to have any fittings other than the MIP, with this exception. Say you remove a short and install a tall and want to reuse the old “dip tube” as we call it, you cannot extend it with a coupling. I’ve been told by my inspector a coupling soldered on a 3/4 pipe can potentially become unsoldered and can become a scolding hazard if the heater overheats and the PRV opens. I have seen steam blow solder out of a joint, but not blow a fitting off.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Gotcha it looks like PVC. Steam can blow a joint but more or less only when under pressure. So an open ended relief drain should never be an issue with copper. 

Never PVC for a pressure relief drain, can't take the heat. No matter the turns 3/4" MIP copper and soldered fittings.

Dip Tube, Would be in the cold water inlet of the heater to force the incoming cold down and hot water up. If the dip tube fails your only circulating water in the top portion of the heater and run out. Short cycling especially on electric heater can cause hot water stacking and the top portion of water get hotter than what the thermostat is set for.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

GAN said:


> Gotcha it looks like PVC.


I think that's the condensate line you're confusing with the t and p. T and p is copper just to the right of it.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

GAN said:


> Gotcha it looks like PVC. Steam can blow a joint but more or less only when under pressure. So an open ended relief drain should never be an issue with copper.
> 
> Never PVC for a pressure relief drain, can't take the heat. No matter the turns 3/4" MIP copper and soldered fittings.
> 
> Dip Tube, Would be in the cold water inlet of the heater to force the incoming cold down and hot water up. If the dip tube fails your only circulating water in the top portion of the heater and run out. Short cycling especially on electric heater can cause hot water stacking and the top portion of water get hotter than what the thermostat is set for.


What Debo said. IMHO the pvc condensate looks like ****. Amazing how much came out firing it up! I was expecting a harsh critical criticism posting this. It’s not our normal looking job, but this bread of heater was the first for both of us. My Master has been one for over 30+ years now and has seen a lot, but there’s always something new, even if it’s been around for years and outside your normal work.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

OpenSights said:


> What Debo said. IMHO the pvc condensate looks like ****. Amazing how much came out firing it up!* I was expecting a harsh critical criticism posting this.* It’s not our normal looking job, but this bread of heater was the first for both of us. My Master has been one for over 30+ years now and has seen a lot, but there’s always something new, even if it’s been around for years and outside your normal work.


Seems like all the trolls found another bridge to go under or maybe there playing dark souls.

I remember some would post pictures and they'd get a beating. I didn't join the forum because of all the nasty comments.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

True, but constructive criticism can be a good thing.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

OpenSights said:


> True, but constructive criticism can be a good thing.


I dislike that term a lot because most of the time it's "negative feedback, wrapped in the guise of constructive criticism" I've seen this a lot in the past years. I remember many users who had that narcissistic behavior.

It is better to encourage and propose a solution rather than stepping on someone to make him feel like crap because he made a mistake or didn't know a better way.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Debo22 said:


> I think that's the condensate line you're confusing with the t and p. T and p is copper just to the right of it.


DUUH, Helps if I open my eyes.........................:glasses:


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Why Post An Intro?
Quote:
An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. https://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------

